# Easton EA90 Carbon Handlebar



## MIN in PDX

Does anyone have experience with this bar? Pricepoint has a great price and I love the classic bend and the ridiculously light weight. (Claimed 190g) Just looking for some potential issues before purchasing.


----------



## C-40

*Ec-90*

That's the EC-90 Equipe Pro carbon bar. Easton bars are fine quality. These are traditional bend with short reach and shallow drop with a 26.0mm clamp size and only in the 44cm center to center size, which is like a 46cm O-O.

http://www.eastonbike.com/PRODUCTS/BARS/bar_road_ec90_equipe.html


----------



## Dinosaur

*Price Point*

I was scrolling around the Price Point site yesterday and dwelled on the Sette Avanti and Primo O/S carbon handlebars ($69.98). I know Sette does not make their own products. I bought a Colorado-Douglas Apex (made by Velo) on sale for $29.99 and Sette has the same saddle re-badged as a Sonic for $19.98. Then I started to think about the drop and reach on my current bars and (I don't even know-Bontrager) and I just gave it up. Something I don't need anyway.

Price Point does have good prices, but you have to factor in tax and shipping.


----------



## MIN in PDX

C-40: the bar that I linked is the NOS 2006 model of the EA90, which is not on Easton's site. 

Dino: I have a Sette nonsetback carbon post and it's reasonable light and the carbon is incredibly thick. Many carbon posts are easy to get crimped but not so with the Sette. Sette doesn't have ANY bling factor but they seem to make quality products.


----------



## C-40

*if you say so...*

The picture is clearly an EC-90 carbon bar. Read the lettering on it. It says EC 90 Equipe Pro. EA would mean an aluminum bar. Easton never produced a fake carbon weave center on a bar. Post a link to pricepoint, if you think my link is wrong.


----------



## MIN in PDX

C-40

my bad, it's the E*C*90, but it's from 2006. And apparently it's 180g claimed weight and not 190g as I had initially mentioned.

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/14873-195_EASEQ6-0-Search--/Easton-EC90-Equipe-Pro-Road-Bar-'06.htm


----------



## hczeke

*EC carbon bars*

I bought one from Pricepoint. I've had it on my "cross" bike for two months so far with no issues. Super light & I love the classic bend too.
Zeke


----------



## MIN in PDX

zeke, have you got a pic of the side profile?


----------



## hczeke

*Pics*

I'll try to put some up tomorrow AM...too busy tonight.
Zeke


----------



## johnmyster

I have EC90 Equipe Pro bars (OS Clamp) and they're really nice. They came in at claimed weight, with a great warranty, tasty graphics, fit DA shifters well, are pretty stiff, and with a bend that I REALLY like. The only other bend that I like is the Bontrager VR bend, which I have on several other bikes. I wouldn't want to crash on them, but they're on my "no crashing" bike anyway. I'm soon to switch to SRAM, and I fear that I'll have the cable routing hangups with these that others have had.


----------



## Fastgaijin

What's the price? I'm a classic bend man myself. Oh, alright, dammit, I'll check the website...


----------



## pdh777

I have the EC90 on two different bikes - both OS - great feel never any durability issues whatsoever. I am not a power sprinter, nor am I a big rider - 5'11" 150lbs, but have other friends who have these bars that are larger stronger - never a problem. 
I do not believe Easton has any weight restrictions on these either.


----------

